# The Big Bang Theory [10/30/2014] - "The Misinterpretation Agitation"



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Billy Bob!!!

Quite the night for hot beverages.

Sheldon: Hold on, Doctor. Leonard, where are your social skills? This man is clearly upset. We should invite him in for a hot beverage.
Leonard: He tried to score with Penny.
Sheldon: So have these two, and they're having dinner with us.​
Penny: The real question is: What is he doing in your apartment?
Leonard: Oh, he was upset. So Sheldon invited him in for a hot beverage.
Penny: You were okay with that?
Leonard: No. I got upset! And Sheldon made me a hot beverage, too.​


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

"One Mississippi, two Mississippi..."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'm embarrassed at how long it took me to recognize Billy Bob Thornton...

(Who seemed to be channeling Bob Newhart!)


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I initially didn't recognize Billy Bob either. I was thinking whoever it was, he was a great actor. 

Penny's hair - It was not a good look seeing it from behind when she was going into the refrigerator. 

I always enjoy when Amy's lesbian side surfaces.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I recognized Billy Bob right away.



Donbadabon said:


> I always enjoy when Amy's lesbian side surfaces.


"Up here!" That was hilarious.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Billy Bob is a genius. I was always partial to him because he is from around here, but after Fargo and this I love him more than ever.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Prior to Fargo, I didn't really care for Billy Bob (though I confess I'd only seen him in a few things).

Fargo and his appearance in this episode have raised my appreciation for him.

Oh, and

*B*illy *B*ob *T*hornton on *B*ig *B*ang *T*heory

Coincidence?


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Of course it depends on your musical taste but I love Billy Bob's music too. Highly recommended! :up:


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

First thing I remember seeing Billy Bob in was Hearts Afire.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

loubob57 said:


> First thing I remember seeing Billy Bob in was Hearts Afire.


Me too, and I didn't like it so it left a bad taste.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Billy Bob Thornton! It took a second or two to place him, but he was hilarious. I want to see him come back. 

this was probably the funniest episode this season.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sheldon's response to learning he'd been locked into BBT's Fortress of Solitude was awesome, "Oh, this day just keeps getting better!"


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm embarrassed at how long it took me to recognize Billy Bob Thornton...


That was him?! I recognized the voice and thought that's who it was, but looking at his face, I couldn't recognize him.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

First glimpse, I'm like, Wow! Sling blade! Then in like "maybe not" but then, it is him!

Great casting. The guy is a chameleon and played the part perfectly. On the edge of creepy but more sad. Like a distorted version of Howie.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

I've been think that this year's episodes were mostly meh, but this one was funny. I loved Billy Bob's creepy but clueless character.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Marc said:


> That was him?! I recognized the voice and thought that's who it was, but looking at his face, I couldn't recognize him.


It took me a few minutes to recognize him because his hair was styled so well.

I was impressed with the "Fortress of Solitude" but I wonder what he did for Jonathan Adams to get a Red Lantern Power Battery.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I wonder what he did for Jonathan Adams to get a Red Lantern Power Battery.


Probably also won it at an auction.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

loubob57 said:


> First thing I remember seeing Billy Bob in was Hearts Afire.


Wow, I never even heard of _Hearts Afire_--and it was on for three seasons? After rewatching _Bad Santa_ recently, I'd noticed (or re-noticed; I can't remember since it had been a while since I'd watched it) that Billy Bob and John Ritter had been in a couple of things together, since they were both in _Bad Santa_ and I remembered they'd been together in _Sling Blade_. Now, after looking at your link, I see they were in another thing together. They must have *really* enjoyed working together.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

awsnyde said:


> They must have *really* enjoyed working together.


Or they hated each other's guts, but had the worst luck on Earth...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or they hated each other's guts, but had the worst luck on Earth...


I know you are joking but BBT wrote sling blade and cast Ritter in it, having written the role for him.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JYoung said:


> It took me a few minutes to recognize him because his hair was styled so well.


You might be whoosh-ing me.. but that was a wig or a toupe, right? That wasn't his real hair?

Also, someone else mentioned his face. I thought his FACE looked younger (appliances?) too, but the others watching didn't think so.

I want that basement!

(Though wasn't he only at the beginning of Donkey Kong when they were showing him "going for a high score"? No, I know the levels repeat, I mean his actual score at the time...)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

He actually already had the high score and was continuing to add to it. At least on the shot of the gameplay they showed.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I recognized BBT right away. Or at least thought I did and then convinced myself they must have found somebody who sounds just like him or a brother. Of course the more it went on the more sure I was that it was him. IMDB confirmed it. Tribune didn't list any guest stars in the guide info which of course means a wish list would have missed it. 

The one thing I dug in the basement was Computer Space. That was the original coin op video game. I believe that was Nolan Bushnell before he founded Atari and came out with Pong. 

Yep, a good episode. Several LOL moments.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I really hate stunt casting. Seeing BBT show up nearly ruined the episode for me. But they did a pretty good job with him and the character was pretty funny. I think it would have been funnier with someone less iconic but still good. 

Overall a great episode.


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I really hate stunt casting. Seeing BBT show up nearly ruined the episode for me. But they did a pretty good job with him and the character was pretty funny. I think it would have been funnier with someone less iconic but still good.
> 
> Overall a great episode.


I've been travelling all week so didn't see any teasers for the episode, but if they weren't announcing BBT as a guest star, then i wouldn't count it as stunt casting. IMHO, stunt casting is "watch this episode because we have (insert name here) guest starring".

Of course, if they had such commercials that i missed, please ignore.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I really hate stunt casting. Seeing BBT show up nearly ruined the episode for me. But they did a pretty good job with him and the character was pretty funny. I think it would have been funnier with someone less iconic but still good.
> 
> Overall a great episode.


And I thought BBT made the episode. He was perfect.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I really hate stunt casting. Seeing BBT show up nearly ruined the episode for me. But they did a pretty good job with him and the character was pretty funny. I think it would have been funnier with someone less iconic but still good. Overall a great episode.


How is this stunt casting? Just because he is a big name? They didn't promote it. They didn't even mention it. How about they cast a really good actor who did a great job.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Even when BBT _does _stunt casting (Leonard Nimoy, Summer Glau, Stephen Hawking, etc.), they do it very well.

But this ain't that.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah, another vote for "not stunt casting". 

He didn't even get entrance applause.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I remember 'Hearts Afire'. I liked it. BBT and John Ritter were pretty good friends, IIRC.

I read this thread yesterday and then I watched the episode last night. I'm surprised some didn't recognize BBT. His voice was the first thing that caught my attention.

I have been in love with him as an actor since Fargo, but I did always recognize his talent. I mean, Slingblade? That was an acting job big time. 

Another piece where I thought he really shone was the 'Master Class' episode he did on the OWN network recently. Of course, it's not an acting role. It's just an hour (well, probably 42 minutes) of him talking about his life and such. I found it absolutely mesmerizing, and funny too! The bit he did about 'Cupcake Wars' had me rolling.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

My favorite episode in a long time.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> (Who seemed to be channeling Bob Newhart!)


:up::up:



ScubaCat said:


> Of course it depends on your musical taste but I love Billy Bob's music too. Highly recommended! :up:


Amen, Brother!



Craigbob said:


> Billy Bob Thornton! It took a second or two to place him, but he was hilarious. I want to see him come back.
> 
> this was probably the funniest episode this season.


:up:



TonyD79 said:


> First glimpse, I'm like, Wow! Sling blade! Then in like "maybe not" but then, it is him!
> 
> Great casting. The guy is a chameleon and played the part perfectly. On the edge of creepy but more sad. Like a distorted version of Howie.


Perfectly said.



mattack said:


> I want that basement!


Sure you want that basement, but do you mind being locked up in that basement while BBThornton hits on your wife/girlfriend/boyfriend/husband?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> First glimpse, I'm like, Wow! Sling blade! Then in like "maybe not" but then, it is him!
> 
> Great casting. The guy is a chameleon and played the part perfectly. On the edge of creepy but more sad. Like a distorted version of Howie.


Hey, no reason to get personal.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Howie said:


> Hey, no reason to get personal.


So you'd rather "On the edge of creepy but more sad" be an _undistorted _version of you?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

One of the things I loved about BBT was his comedic timing. Not all actors can do that. Shows his range.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mattack said:


> You might be whoosh-ing me.. but that was a wig or a toupe, right? That wasn't his real hair?


It may very well have been a toupee.
But every other part I've seen him in, his hair is a mess. Here, it was nicely styled.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

waynomo said:


> One of the things I loved about BBT was his comedic timing. Not all actors can do that. Shows his range.


Indeed! Few are the actors who can do drama, creepy bad guy, and funny as hell - AND do it all brilliantly. I love an actor with that kind of range.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm embarrassed at how long it took me to recognize Billy Bob Thornton...
> 
> (Who seemed to be channeling Bob Newhart!)


I "recognized" him when I read this thread. 

But I did have the same thought about Newhart.

And I knew it was someone I was supposed to recognize.



Donbadabon said:


> I always enjoy when Amy's lesbian side surfaces.


A woman doesn't have to have a lesbian side to gawk at Bernadette's boobs. I'm constantly distracted by them.

Or, wait...


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I guess I need to spoilerize this since it pertains to next week's show. It's nothing to do with a plot point.



Spoiler



I checked IMDb and Billy Bob Thornton will be in next weeks episode also. :up:


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

waynomo said:


> I guess I need to spoilerize this since it pertains to next week's show. It's nothing to do with a plot point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap! :up:


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

BBT on BBT was just casting. Stunt casting would be like on that episode of the Simpsons where they needed a bar band at Moe's and had Aerosmith do the voices.

I recognized him right away, but wavered for most of the episode thinking it was just someone who looked like him. He looked so much not like himself that I couldn't commit to identifying him.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW, there was a new vanity card this episode.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

MarkofT said:


> BBT on BBT was just casting.


 I vaguely wonder if it was the other way round, BBT said he would like to be on BBT, they wrote an episode that would be a good fit for BBT.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

pgogborn said:


> I vaguely wonder if it was the other way round, BBT said he would like to be on BBT, they wrote an episode that would be a good fit for BBT.


That would be a BFD.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

pgogborn said:


> I vaguely wonder if it was the other way round, BBT said he would like to be on BBT, they wrote an episode that would be a good fit for BBT.


He did fit right in with the guys. It would be great if this became a recurring role.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

JYoung said:


> BTW, there was a new vanity card this episode.


I looked for it, but must have missed it. I don't recall.

Or was there a picture and no words at the end?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

pgogborn said:


> I vaguely wonder if it was the other way round, BBT said he would like to be on BBT, they wrote an episode that would be a good fit for BBT.


I thought I read it in this thread, but can't find it, so here's the story...

He was doing a red carpet interview at the Emmy's, and someone asked him what TV shows he likes. He said BBT. Chuck & Bill found out, and asked him if he'd like to do a guest spot. He said bring me something and I'll see. They brought him this script, he loved it and said yes. BBT (the person) said he suggested one change, and they turned him down. He wanted Penny to leave Leonard for him.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Robin said:


> I "recognized" him when I read this thread.


I didn't recognize him either. But I did go nuts after the episode was over, trying to figure out who it was. I tried to re-watch the parts of the episode with the credits, but I couldn't figure out where the guest stars are credited, because I kept getting sucked back into the episode and watching it again.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

waynomo said:


> I looked for it, but must have missed it. I don't recall.
> 
> Or was there a picture and no words at the end?


The Vanity Card was directly related to this quote:

Amy: I simply pointed out that they would never consider doing an article ranking male scientists on their sexuality, let alone showing them in various stages of undress.
Bernadette: Because no one wants to see Neil deGrasse Tyson in a wet T-shirt bent over the hood of a Porsche.​
Okay so it wasn't exactly that but it did involve Dr. Tyson's head photoshopped on a body with an open shirt standing next to a bright yellow Porsche.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ScubaCat said:


> The Vanity Card was directly related to this quote:
> 
> Amy: I simply pointed out that they would never consider doing an article ranking male scientists on their sexuality, let alone showing them in various stages of undress.
> Bernadette: Because no one wants to see Neil deGrasse Tyson in a wet T-shirt bent over the hood of a Porsche.​
> Okay so it wasn't exactly that but it did involve Dr. Tyson's head photoshopped on a body with an open shirt standing next to a bright yellow Porsche.


I missed the connection. I looked at the end last night and saw the picture, but didn't relate it to that discussion.

Thanks


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

JYoung said:


> BTW, there was a new vanity card this episode.


Isn't there a new vanity card for every episode?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> Isn't there a new vanity card for every episode?


A couple of weeks ago, he did a Vanity Card saying that was his last Vanity Card...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Hank said:


> Isn't there a new vanity card for every episode?


Last week (I think) he repeated the vanity card from the previous week.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

CHUCK LORRE PRODUCTIONS, #463
We need to have a serious conversation about these vanity cards.
...
This is hard. Okay, here it is... It's time for me to stop writing these things.
...

CHUCK LORRE PRODUCTIONS, #464
In my last vanity card I announced that I was quitting writing vanity cards. I was pretty firm about it. Didn't leave myself a lot of wiggle room. Not that I need any. Nothing's changed. I still feel like I made the right choice.
...

CHUCK LORRE PRODUCTIONS, #465








...

CHUCK LORRE PRODUCTIONS, #466
Hi! Welcome back to season two of Mom. I want to take this opportunity to thank you for watching. As you can probably tell from the first episode, we're trying to push the envelope a little.


Spoiler



Sitcom families don't normally get evicted and end up living in a motel.


...

CHUCK LORRE PRODUCTIONS, #467
Hi! Welcome back to season twelve of Two and a Half Men. 
...


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Um, for those of us who are behind I assume that's a spoiler for Mom?


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Robin said:


> Um, for those of us who are behind I assume that's a spoiler for Mom?


I prefer to think drawing attention to a show dealing with the topic of


Spoiler



homelessness


 a extremely well deservered promotion, but I have now added a spoiler tag.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Wait. You did that all wrong. You're supposed to fly off the handle at me and then we derail the thread for a couple of pages debating the definition of a spoiler and quoting TCF rules. 

Hm. Well, I guess I just have to say "thank you".


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

That never happens in a BBT thread.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pgogborn said:


> CHUCK LORRE PRODUCTIONS, #463
> CHUCK LORRE PRODUCTIONS, #464
> CHUCK LORRE PRODUCTIONS, #465
> CHUCK LORRE PRODUCTIONS, #466
> CHUCK LORRE PRODUCTIONS, #467


But which of those were from BBT?


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

The lovely photograph of Neil deGrasse Tyson. It was mentioned in the show when Amy was discussing Bernadette's photo shoot.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

MarkofT said:


> The lovely photograph of Neil deGrasse Tyson. It was mentioned in the show when Amy was discussing Bernadette's photo shoot.


Right, so just that one. If people don't watch the other Lorre shows, how would one know that he posted that he was might stop doing vanity cards? For a BBT viewer, who never saw that, the assertion that there is a "new" vanity card this week doesn't make logical sense.</spock>


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sharkster said:


> I'm surprised some didn't recognize BBT. His voice was the first thing that caught my attention.


Umm, you're agreeing with several of us. We didn't *RECOGNIZE HIM* (which implies visually), until we heard his voice.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Hank said:


> Right, so just that one. If people don't watch the other Lorre shows, how would one know that he posted that he was might stop doing vanity cards? For a BBT viewer, who never saw that, the assertion that there is a "new" vanity card this week doesn't make logical sense.</spock>


No, #463, #464, and #465 were from BBT.

#463 ran after BBT season 8, episode 4 (10/6/14).

#464 ran after BBT season 8, episode 5 (10/13/14) and episode 6 (10/20/14).

#465 ran after BBT season 8, episode 7 (10/30/14).

(#466 was from Mom S2E01, and #467 was from 2.5 Men S12E01)


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Hank said:


> Right, so just that one. If people don't watch the other Lorre shows, how would one know that he posted that he was might stop doing vanity cards?


The only way to read a Chuck Lorre vanity card is to freeze frame does not compute.

The only reason to read a Chuck Lorre vanity card is because you are interested in the show does not compute.

People read Chuck Lorre vanity cards on the website previously linked to.

Some people read Chuck Lorre vanity cards because they address cultural/political issues with a left perspective, not because they are following the show.

The usual sources that cover popular entertainment such as Hollywood Reporter and Variety reported that he might stop doing vanity cards.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

mattack said:


> We didn't *RECOGNIZE HIM* (which implies visually), until we heard his voice.


It does? I've always used 'recognize' when I can figure out the voices in animated shows.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pgogborn said:


> The only way to read a Chuck Lorre vanity card is to freeze frame does not compute.
> 
> The only reason to read a Chuck Lorre vanity card is because you are interested in the show does not compute.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you're saying here or what your point is. And most of the CL vanity cards I've seen *are* related to the show.



pgogborn said:


> The usual sources that cover popular entertainment such as Hollywood Reporter and Variety reported that he might stop doing vanity cards.


So? Does everyone read or see everything posted to every news source? I could not care less about "hollywood" news, as I would guess most people don't follow Hollywood Reporter or Variety.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Hank said:


> If people don't watch the other Lorre shows, how would one know that he posted that he was might stop doing vanity cards?


One of many answers to your question is usual sources that cover popular entertainment such as Hollywood Reporter and Variety reported that he might stop doing vanity cards.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ct1 said:


> It does? I've always used 'recognize' when I can figure out the voices in animated shows.


I agree. Recognize does not just mean visual. I didn't look it up, but I know you can recognize someone's voice.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

waynomo said:


> I agree. Recognize does not just mean visual. I didn't look it up, but I know you can recognize someone's voice.


Hell, you can recognize someone's _stench._


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Hell, you can recognize someone's stench.


 True. Just when someone doesn't use the modifier like "his voice" or "his stench," default for most people is sight.

Not a big deal but it is a bbt thread.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> True. Just when someone doesn't use the modifier like "his voice" or "his stench," default for most people is sight.
> 
> Not a big deal but it is a bbt thread.


I think context has a lot to do with what assumptions you make. That doesn't mean they're correct.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> default for most people is sight.


Yes, that's just what I meant. That's even clarified with things like "I didn't even recognize him until I heard his voice".


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

mattack said:


> Yes, that's just what I meant. That's even clarified with things like "I didn't even recognize him until I heard his voice".


at which point they did 'recognize' him...


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

mattack said:


> Yes, that's just what I meant. That's even clarified with things like "I didn't even recognize him until I heard his voice".


You realize you just made an argument against your point.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I recognized him right off the bat, and was DEE-lighted.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

HFC! I did NOT realize that was BBT on BBT. Now I have to go back and rewatch, not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Howie said:


> I recognized him right off the bat, and was DEE-lighted.


Same here. I like him a lot. I was surprised at how short he is. I had no idea. I always assumed he was over 6 feet tall.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Same here. I like him a lot. I was surprised at how short he is. I had no idea. I always assumed he was over 6 feet tall.


He's 5-10. Pretty tall as actors go.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> He's 5-10. Pretty tall as actors go.


On what planet?

The average man is 5'9".

My guess is the average male actor is taller than that.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Robin said:


> On what planet?
> 
> The average man is 5'9".
> 
> My guess is the average male actor is taller than that.


Actually, I seem to remember reading in the past how many actors are shorter than you would think. Tom Cruise being the most obvious example.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)




----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

eddyj said:


> Actually, I seem to remember reading in the past how many actors are shorter than you would think. Tom Cruise being the most obvious example.


He's short, but he's not shorter than I think.

That's a collection of short actors, not a random selection of actors.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Not that he doesn't try.










http://www.buzzfeed.com/ggggenji/7-photos-of-tom-cruise-pretending-to-be-taller-tha-9mo9?s=mobile


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

When I was a kid I was a lift operator at Vail. I put Robert Redford on the lift once, and I was surprised how short he is. I'm 6'2" and I towered over him. I bet he's 5'6" or so. His bank account towered over mine, though.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Robin said:


> He's short, but he's not shorter than I think.
> 
> That's a collection of short actors, not a random selection of actors.


Still, it's amazing how many actors are so much shorter than you would think.

E.g., Sylvester Stallone, 5'10". I remember way back when, seeing a picture of him and John Travolta standing next to each other. And Travolta just TOWERED over him!


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I remember taking the Universal Studio tour many years ago. They pointed out how small the doorways were on the sets and said that the reason was because most actors were much shorter than people thought. The smaller doorways gave the false impression that they were larger.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Robin said:


> Not that he doesn't try.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ggggenji/7-photos-of-tom-cruise-pretending-to-be-taller-tha-9mo9?s=mobile


I didn't see the movie (Mission Impossible III), but what exactly is going on here? 










(with all due respect to Sir Philip Seymour Hoffman).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

If that's a Mission Impossible movie, then I imagine the guy in the back is supposed to be Tom Cruise in a Phillip Seymour Hoffman mask.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)




----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Hank said:


>


There's a dirty joke in there somewhere


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Top 10 actors from some random web site: 

10. Clint Eastwood 6-4 
9. Dustin Hoffman 5-5.75
8. Cary Grant 6-1.5
7. James Stewart 6-3
6. Tom Hanks 6-0
5. Daniel Day-Lewis 6-2
4. Jack Nicholson 5-8.5
3. Robert De Niro 5-9.5
2. Al Pacino 5-7
1. Marlon Brando 5-9

For an average of 5-11.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, that's hardly a random sample.

But if you really need to believe actors are taller than average, then you go right on ahead!


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I shoulda been an actor!

Although, Chevy Chase is 6'4, and he's a notoriously bad actor, so maybe it wouldn't have helped.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I don't think actors are taller than average.

I also don't think that 5'10" is tall for an actor.

I think actors have basically the same average height as the rest of the population, but that the shorter ones are more self conscious about it than most and movies & TV shows are shot to make them look taller than they are.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Anubys said:


> Same here. I like him a lot. I was surprised at how short he is. I had no idea. I always assumed he was over 6 feet tall.


I am simply delighted that I was the impetus for a BBT thread derail. It is a great feeling, especially since it was not my intent. Kind of like finding the winning lottery ticket on the sidewalk.

I'd like to thank my wife for her love and support. My children, who inspire me every day to be creative. And, of course, my mom; for always believing in me.

Thank you.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Robin said:


> I don't think actors are taller than average. I also don't think that 5'10" is tall for an actor. I think actors have basically the same average height as the rest of the population, but that the shorter ones are more self conscious about it than most and movies & TV shows are shot to make them look taller than they are.


 I once checked out the cast of general hospital, for example, they averaged 5-7. You stacked your deck.

Add Danny divito to the list and you go down a notch. (Also small sample size)


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I am simply delighted that I was the impetus for a BBT thread derail. It is a great feeling, especially since it was not my intent. Kind of like finding the winning lottery ticket on the sidewalk.
> 
> I'd like to thank my wife for her love and support. My children, who inspire me every day to be creative. And, of course, my mom; for always believing in me.
> 
> Thank you.


You forgot the little people at TCF.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

waynomo said:


> You forgot the little people at TCF.


He resents the fact that we're taller than him.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Ereth said:


> I shoulda been an actor!
> 
> Although, Chevy Chase is 6'4, and he's a notoriously bad actor, so maybe it wouldn't have helped.


Yeah, but I still love him. Fletch comes on and I can't look away.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

How about factoring in some women actors, like all 4'9" of Linda Hunt?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

waynomo said:


> You forgot the little people at TCF.


Who?



Rob Helmerichs said:


> He resents the fact that we're taller than him.


What I lack in stature I make up for in girth.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I once checked out the cast of general hospital, for example, they averaged 5-7. You stacked your deck.
> 
> Add Danny divito to the list and you go down a notch. (Also small sample size)


I didn't stack it. I found a list to the top 100 actors and looked up the top 10.

Perhaps tall actors are more successful.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Robin said:


> I didn't stack it. I found a list to the top 100 actors and looked up the top 10. Perhaps tall actors are more successful.


By using a preselected criteria of any kind you stacked it. I didn't mean to imply you picked tall actors deliberately. I meant you destroyed its premise by using a specific criteria.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I once checked out the cast of general hospital, for example, they averaged 5-7. You stacked your deck.
> 
> Add Danny divito to the list and you go down a notch. (Also small sample size)


Are you calling Robin stacked?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> What I lack in stature I make up for in girth.


How does he do it? volume, Volume! VOLUME!


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Robin said:


> I didn't stack it. I found a list to the top 100 actors and looked up the top 10.
> 
> Perhaps tall actors are more successful.


Oscar winners according to the BBC in a 2010 article.










http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8551159.stm


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Are you calling Robin stacked?


That is an accusation never before leveled in my direction.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Robin said:


> That is an accusation never before leveled in my direction.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

waynomo said:


> You realize you just made an argument against your point.


No, I'm not. You don't understand the point I was trying to make.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

mattack said:


> No, I'm not. You don't understand the point I was trying to make.


Recognize does not imply visually?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

waynomo said:


> Recognize does not imply visually?


Not to me. I can recognize a voice.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Not to me. I can recognize a voice.


I agree. I think it was mattack who was saying that's not the case. He made a statement that I think he was trying to make his point, but really made ours. (Lots of ways to recognize people.)

My apologies if I have users mixed up.

I was questioning his statement not that there were other ways.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Not to me. I can recognize a voice.


That wasn't the discussion. Yes, you can recognize a voice. But so you say "i recognize him" or "I recognize his voice?"

The discussion was "recognize" by itself implies visual. You need to add modifiers for other senses.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Howie said:


> When I was a kid I was a lift operator at Vail. I put Robert Redford on the lift once, and I was surprised how short he is. I'm 6'2" and I towered over him. I bet he's 5'6" or so. His bank account towered over mine, though.


He's not quite that short, but he is short. I've been in a room with him multiple times, and I'd say he's probably 5'8".



Robin said:


> I don't think actors are taller than average. I also don't think that 5'10" is tall for an actor. I think actors have basically the same average height as the rest of the population, but that the shorter ones are more self conscious about it than most and movies & TV shows are shot to make them look taller than they are.


I don't think it's that the shorter ones are self conscious (in general). It's that if you have a shorter actor as a star, you typically cast other actors in the same height range, and use camera techniques to make the actors all look like they're of similar height so as not to distract the audience and take them out of the story. The last thing a director wants is for the viewer to turn to their friend and say, "I had no idea Robert Downey Jr. was so short" and then start looking up actor heights on their phone and stop paying attention to the movie.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

This whole discussion about actors' heights keeps reminding me of the Stargate-SG1 episode "Wormhole X-treme" where


Spoiler



Michael DeLuise's character calls for a half-apple (i.e. a box that an actor stands on) when confronted with the taller alien girl.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I heard that Ian McKellen is so sensitive about his height, in some of his recent movies they actually used special effects to make the rest of the cast look shorter.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think it's that the shorter ones are self conscious (in general). It's that if you have a shorter actor as a star, you typically cast other actors in the same height range, and use camera techniques to make the actors all look like they're of similar height so as not to distract the audience and take them out of the story. The last thing a director wants is for the viewer to turn to their friend and say, "I had no idea Robert Downey Jr. was so short" and then start looking up actor heights on their phone and stop paying attention to the movie.


But casting Tom Cruise as Jack Reacher was the ultimate in idiocy, since Jack Reacher is supposed to be 6'5" and hugely intimidating. Not a pretty boy at all.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> That wasn't the discussion. Yes, you can recognize a voice. But so you say "i recognize him" or "I recognize his voice?"
> 
> The discussion was "recognize" by itself implies visual. You need to add modifiers for other senses.


There are 2 factions here. Many including me don't think "recognize" implies visual. Others like you do.

I find words are often used imprecisely. I don't like to make assumptions. This angers some people because I tend to ask to many qualifying questions to figure out what they meant.

Feel free to assume if you like to do that.

I think we need to agree to disagree


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

waynomo said:


> There are 2 factions here. Many including me don't think "recognize" implies visual. Others like you do. I find words are often used imprecisely. I don't like to make assumptions. This angers some people because I tend to ask to many qualifying questions to figure out what they meant. Feel free to assume if you like to do that. I think we need to agree to disagree


I tend to think it means visual but not stuck on that. The definition is ambiguous.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> I tend to think it means visual but not stuck on that. The definition is ambiguous.


I couldn't find a single definition that suggested recognition was limited to visual perception. Recognition is something that happens in the mind as the result of sensory input or thought processes. I would say that all the definitions I found are clear that recognition is not limited to visual mode only.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> The discussion was "recognize" by itself implies visual. You need to add modifiers for other senses.


thanks. You made the point I thought I had made previously.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

eddyj said:


> But casting Tom Cruise as Jack Reacher was the ultimate in idiocy, since Jack Reacher is supposed to be 6'5" and hugely intimidating. Not a pretty boy at all.


Well, that's a totally different issue. Apparently the producers were more interested in having s star attached to the movie in order to get their money back, than they were in being true to the character as described in the books. Unfortunately, they didn't realize that the 90s are over and that Ton Cruise doesn't automatically mean $100 million+ like he used to.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> I couldn't find a single definition that suggested recognition was limited to visual perception. Recognition is something that happens in the mind as the result of sensory input or thought processes. I would say that all the definitions I found are clear that recognition is not limited to visual mode only.


Exactly but that doesn't mean how people use the word. Every definition I found that used examples of non visual recognition always used qualifying words. The question is if you say "I recognized him" do people assume it is visual. Obviously you can say "I recognized his voice" and be correct.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Exactly but that doesn't mean how people use the word. Every definition I found that used examples of non visual recognition always used qualifying words. The question is if you say "I recognized him" do people assume it is visual. Obviously you can say "I recognized his voice" and be correct.


[lecture mode]

It used to be that if you said "guitar", then it was understood that you meant an acoustic guitar. If you wanted to specify an electric guitar, you said "electric guitar".

Now the terms have flipped, and "guitar" by itself is understood to mean "electric guitar". If you want to talk about acoustic guitars, you specify by saying "acoustic guitar".

When there are pairs of terms like this, linguists call "guitar" the *unmarked* form, and "electric guitar" or "acoustic guitar" the *marked* form.

You are arguing that if the act occurs by some other sense, it is usually specified, or _*marked*_, to indicate how.

"I recognized his voice."
"I recognized your foul stench when I came on board."
"I recognized his writing style."
etc.

And that the *unmarked* form "I recognized him." is usually understood to be visual.

[/lecture mode]

Any linguist would understand (and probably agree) with this argument, when it comes to the idea of recognition.

On the other hand, if you ask a bunch of guitarists which kind of guitar is marked and which unmarked, you may get interesting results, depending on which guitarists you ask.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> [lecture mode]
> 
> It used to be that if you said "guitar", then it was understood that you meant an acoustic guitar. If you wanted to specify an electric guitar, you said "electric guitar".
> 
> ...


As an added derailment to this conversation, many of my friends are musicians who believe (rightfully or otherwise) that you play guitar (acoustic or electric) or you play bass ("guitar" not included in that reference)....they apparently believe that if you play bass guitar, you're actually not a guitar player.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> ...you play bass ("guitar" not included in that reference)....they apparently believe that if you play bass guitar, you're actually not a guitar player.


You play bass?










You guys get really agitated about simple misinterpretations.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Heck, I don't get agitated; I'm amused


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Question about the Bass: do they have frikin' laser beams attached to their heads? They need to be at least mutated ill tempered bass!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ct1 said:


> You play bass?


Do you have friends who play trout?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> As an added derailment to this conversation, many of my friends are musicians who believe (rightfully or otherwise) that you play guitar (acoustic or electric) or you play bass ("guitar" not included in that reference)....they apparently believe that if you play bass guitar, you're actually not a guitar player.


And that leads to people who believe that if you are a rapper, you're not really a musician at all.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Howie said:


> And that leads to people who believe that if you are a rapper, you're not really a musician at all.


You should probably start another thread for this.

The argument I've heard is that they're not singing. Rap is spoken word.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

waynomo said:


> The argument I've heard is that they're not singing. Rap is spoken word.


Well, somebody playing a guitar solo isn't singing either. Does that mean it isn't music?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, somebody playing a guitar solo isn't singing either. Does that mean it isn't music?


Ooh. You're right. I never thought of it that way. <life changing moment>

Are we drifting far enough off topic yet?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

For a BBT thread? Nah. They have music every episode! So by BBT standards, this is dead-on!


----------

